# Pigeon or Dove?



## coincidence (Nov 9, 2007)

I think it's a dove, but I'm not quite sure. 

Our neighbour found it in his back garden I think. Either way, he asked my mum if we would be able to look after it. So we now have a dove (?) on a towel on a heating pad. He found it a little into the evening, around 4-5ish, when it's starting to get dark. It's now 7.30pm and pitch black. So I assume the dove would be going to sleep now? I have two canaries so I'm judging it by that.  Oh, when I first saw him, my mum had him in a box with a towel and he was lying flatter than in the picture.

Anyway, he has no visible signs of injury. However, when I lifted him, his right foot tried to grasp for something while his left stayed still. He appears somewhat alert when approached. My mum said he was flapping a little earlier. When I moved him from the kitchen into the living room, he was looking around. I've been searching for what to do for a while now, and have just found this site. He seemed to be awake earlier, so I got some lukewarm water and pushed his beak into his gently, but after I took my fingers off him, he lifted his head straight away. 

This is him. 

Dove?


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Hi, and welcome to the forum. You and your mum have found a dove. He doesn't look healthy, the way he is sitting fluffed up like that. You were very right to bring him in. A heating pad is always the first step to take and you already have him on one, very good. Please go to the link below for more info (even if they talk about pigeons, the care is the same for a dove). The link will take you to a list of posts about what to do when you find a dove or pigeon:

http://pigeons.biz/pigeons/index.html

Keep him as quiet and warm as you can, and offer him some of your 'tiel seeds, which he will probably like. Don't force feed him anything. You can offer tepid water with a bit of salt and sugar in it (should be exact measurements listed in the link above). There will be more people on to help out soon, so please check here often throughout the day. We may even have a member nearby you that can take him and care for him. Where in general are you located? Thanks for bringing him in and taking care of him.


----------



## coincidence (Nov 9, 2007)

Thanks for your reply! I've put a small dish of the salt and sugar solution and also some seed next to him. I'm probably being silly, but I'm worried about bothering him if he's trying to sleep. =/ 

I live in Burton upon Trent Staffordshire, England. If any one doesn't know, it's quite close to Derby. About 20 minutes drive.


----------



## Vasp (Jul 25, 2006)

That's a ringneck dove. They are domestic and cannot survive outside. He may be in shock from having escaped from his home and smashed into something--doves are VERY anxious. I own three of them and they all look and act like that when they have a scare. They're pretty gentle little guys, but very nervous.

Anyway, other than, try to give him some seeds... If you can only find wildbird seeds, go with that, but if you can find pigeon/dove seeds specifically, that's probably best. Most pet stores will have them.

Keep him warm, because if he is sick, it will help, and if he is just freaked out, it will comfort him.


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

H,

He's a collared dove and by the looks of him needs some sort of assistance. He could have been caught by a cat which means he will need antibiotics tomorrow if possible. If one of his legs isn't moving then it could be broken. He's fluffed up which means that he feels pretty unwell. 

I have listed below some places in Staffordshire that may be able to help you. Ring ahead first just to make sure that they take doves. 

Tania xx

Name: British Wildlife Rescue Centre
Url:http://www.thebwrc.co.uk/
Address: Amerton Farm , Stowe-by-Chartiey , Stafford, Staffordshire , ST18 0LA
Contact Name: Alfred Hardy
Phone: 01889 271308 
Email: [email protected]
Species Cared For: All Wildlife


Name: Amerton Wildlife Rescue
Address: Stafford
Phone: 01889 271308 
Species Cared For: All Wildlife

Name: Westport Wildlife Rescue
Address: Stoke on Trent
Phone: 01782 811722
Species Cared For: All Wildlife

Name: Swanpit Wildlife Sanctuary
Url: http://www.freewebs.com/wildlifetrainer/
Address: Newport road, Gnosall, ST20 0EE
Contact Name: Marc Palmer
Phone: 01785 823050/077929133259
Email: [email protected] 
Species Cared For: All Wildlife

Name: Gentleshaw Wildlife Centre
Url: http://www.gentleshawwildlife.co.uk/index_hi.html
Address: Fletcher's County Garden Centre, Stone Road, Eccleshall, Staffordshire, ST21 6JY
Contact Name: 
Phone: 01785 850379
Email: [email protected]
Species Cared For: All Wildlife


----------



## roy-me-boy (Dec 28, 2006)

Hi there coincidence.You have a Collared dove there.Looks like an adult as he as his black neck band.He may have collided with a house window perhaps? i am not to far from you if you need some one to look after him?
Hope fully he just needs rest in a quiet place.Best of luck.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hello Coincidence, 

This is a ring necked dove, also known as a collared dove in the UK. In your area, they are indigenous and wild roaming birds, but not in North America therefore the difference of opinions.

As was mentioned, keep the bird warm, calm and in a semi dark area to prevent further shock. They are not that flighty really and this one should adapt to a quiet environment with good food and water.

Looks like the bird might be damaged a bit more than you think, so tread lightly and offer the best TLC for now. Cynthia or John are other UKers that should be able to assist you further if they see your post.


----------



## Vasp (Jul 25, 2006)

That's a ringneck dove. They are domestic and cannot survive outside. He may be in shock from having escaped from his home and smashed into something--doves are VERY anxious. I own three of them and they all look and act like that when they have a scare. They're pretty gentle little guys, but very nervous.

Anyway, other than, try to give him some seeds... If you can only find wildbird seeds, go with that, but if you can find pigeon/dove seeds specifically, that's probably best. Most pet stores will have them.

Keep him warm, because if he is sick, it will help, and if he is just freaked out, it will comfort him.

PPS: I had no idea ringneck doves were wild in the UK.  That's interesting, and at least you can put your mind to ease that he is not someone's pet... He could still be in shock from something, but illness is probably the order of the day.


----------



## coincidence (Nov 9, 2007)

Just an update. 

Earlier he started looking around and walking a little on the heat pad. He was stretching out his tail and neck, appearing very alert. He has kept this level of alertness since he started walking around a bit. Still unsure if he is eating or drinking, but he did move himself closer to the food and water. He hasn't stretched his wings yet or tried to fly. He has even left presents for us already.  White, and black and not too runny.

I'll go to the pet store tomorrow and see about getting him some dove specific seeds. 

Thanks for the advice everyone! And thanks for the contact numbers, kittypaws.


----------



## roy-me-boy (Dec 28, 2006)

coincidence said:


> Just an update.
> 
> Earlier he started looking around and walking a little on the heat pad. He was stretching out his tail and neck, appearing very alert. He has kept this level of alertness since he started walking around a bit. Still unsure if he is eating or drinking, but he did move himself closer to the food and water. He hasn't stretched his wings yet or tried to fly. He has even left presents for us already.  White, and black and not too runny.
> 
> ...


I use wild bird seed mix! The Doves love it.


----------



## coincidence (Nov 9, 2007)

Bought him some wild bird seed mix today and that's now with him. There's very little fecal matter in his poo now and they are runny. I know he has been drinking, could this be the reason if he is drinking excessively but not eating? Also, if he is not eating, could I hand-feed him some of the seed mix or would it be better to use something more moist? The seed mix has sunflower seeds, millet, peas, and things like that in it.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

coincidence
said:


> Bought him some wild bird seed mix today and that's now with him. There's very little fecal matter in his poo now and they are runny.
> 
> *I know he has been drinking*, could this be the reason if he is drinking excessively *but not eating*? Also, if he is not eating, could I hand-feed him some of the seed mix or would it be better to use something more moist? The seed mix has sunflower seeds, millet, peas, and things like that in it.


The dove may have canker, thereby hindering his ability to eat properly. 
If you haven't already done so, could you check the inside of his mouth? It should be nice & pink & free of any obstructions.

Cindy

Afterthought:
Any chance of getting a picture of the affected feathers around his beak?


----------



## coincidence (Nov 9, 2007)

I just tried to check his mouth, but he struggled his head away from me numerous times. I can manage to open his beak a little, but then he moves his head to get away. As his beak opens, there is a clear, sticky looking substance. Also, the feathers in the corners of his beak are hard, like they are matted from something. He doesn't seem to have any sores in the corners of his beak though. 

Any suggestions for opening his beak to have a proper look? I have someone else hold him in a towel, while I try to open his beak.


Reply: Yes, I will see what I can do. I'm sure I can get a couple. I'll be posting again soon.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

coincidence said:


> I just tried to check his mouth, but he struggled his head away from me numerous times. I can manage to open his beak a little, but then he moves his head to get away.
> 
> * *As his beak opens, there is a clear, sticky looking substance*. *Also, the feathers in the corners of his beak are hard, like they are matted from something*.
> 
> ...


* The feathers around his beak are probably matted because of the 'sticky' substance. Often times, in severe cases of canker, a 'mucous' substance (which is sticky) appears.

** When you go to check the mouth, have the bird facing a window with sunlight or a regular light so you can easily see inside the mouth as soon as you get it opened. A flashlight will work as well, as long as you have enough hands to help you.  

Please do keep us posted.

Cindy


----------



## coincidence (Nov 9, 2007)

I was unable to get a picture tonight as the camera's battery just died.  

I was able to get a look inside his mouth. There is a small pale yellow patch just to the side of his tongue. Roughly 3-4mil. I couldn't see anything further back. His mouth is a bit pink, but it is dull and mostly dark. The mucous you mentioned is on the right side of his beak and a little on the feathers. Also, the inside of his mouth has a distinct smell, kind of cheesy but I'm really not sure. It's a very odd smell. 

I'm worried more than ever about him now.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

coincidence said:


> I was unable to get a picture tonight as the camera's battery just died.
> 
> I was able to get a look inside his mouth.
> 
> ...


Those are classic signs of canker.  
My guess is, since you only found a small spot inside his mouth, he has more further down his throat. The good news is, canker is treatable. 

I'm sure there's not much you can do about getting him to a vet or even calling anyone tonight, so I'd continue with the heating pad & offer him some *rehydrating solution* (To a cup of room temperature water, add just a 'pinch' each of salt & sugar) rather than plain water. 
If he seems like he's able to eat, you could offer him some small seeds. The problem with the mucous is the seeds often stick to it. 

Perhaps one of our UK memebrs will be able to assist by directing you to where you can obtain some medication. I use Spartrix for canker.

You're doing a great job. Hang in there.  

Cindy


----------



## coincidence (Nov 9, 2007)

It's almost 11pm here now. Unfortunately, he will have to wait until tomorrow morning.  

I just had a quick look online for some Spartrix here, and the cheapest I could find was £12.81, excluding shipping, for 50 tablets. Most seem to be selling for about £17.00. I'm a bit worried about affording the medicine for him as I do not get paid until the end of the month, and don't even have £20.00 in the bank. I'll need to see about borrowing some money from a few people.

I gave him some more of the rehydrating solution and made sure his heat pad was still warm enough. I'll give him another quiet check just before I go to sleep. Poor little guy. 

Thank you for your kind words and advice.  They are most appreciated.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

coincidence said:


> Thank you for your kind words and advice.  They are most appreciated.


You're very welcome.  
I hope everything works out for the little one.  

Please do continue to keep us posted.

Cindy


----------



## coincidence (Nov 9, 2007)

He died during the night. 

I hope he didn't die in pain. I'm trying to tell myself at least he died in a warm, safe place.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I am sorry he didn't make it.
Thank you for providing him with warmth, love and care in his last hours. I am sure he appreciated it.

Reti


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I'm sorry the little dove didn't make it. S/he did appear to be in pretty dire condition. Thank you for helping this little one.

Terry


----------

